# Wanted:  Bomb/IED-sniffing poochies, handlers for JTF-AFG



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2009)

This from MERX:


> The use of Improvised Explosive Devices (IED) and other explosive hazards requires the Canadian Forces (CF) deployed in Afghanistan to use resources that allow detection of these hazards to mitigate their effects. Detection dogs have proven to be an effective tool in locating concealed explosives and explosive devices.
> 
> The use of certified Explosives Detection Dog (EDD) teams is intended to increase the number of IEDs discovered and improve the effectiveness of search operations. Joint Task Force Afghanistan (JTF-Afg) aims to see a reduction in casualties from explosive hazards and an increase in freedom of CF movement through the use of EDD teams.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Dec 2009)

One more try - this from MERX:


> .... The use of Improvised Explosive Devices (IED) and other explosive hazards requires the Canadian Forces (CF) deployed in Afghanistan to use resources that allow detection of these hazards to mitigate their effects. Detection dogs have proven to be an effective tool in locating concealed explosives and explosive devices.
> 
> The use of certified Explosives Detection Dog (EDD) and Mine Detection Dog (MDD) teams are intended to increase the number of IEDs discovered and improve the effectiveness of search operations. Joint Task Force Afghanistan (JTF-Afg) aims to achieve a reduction in casualties from explosive hazards and an improved freedom of CF movement through the use of EDD/MDD teams.
> 
> ...



Statement of Work (PDF) attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2010)

"Forces planning to expand use of sniffer-dog teams"


> Canada's military is already planning for a 2011 withdrawal from Afghanistan but in the meantime is ramping up the deployment of bomb-sniffer dogs – canines trained to detect the hidden explosives that insurgents use to kill Canadians.
> 
> The Canadian Forces is calling for bids on a contract that would permanently increase the number of sniffer-dog teams from about 26 – the number on hand last fall – to about 40 .... Dogs have worked in increasing numbers with Canadian troops in Afghanistan since 2005 – one was killed in action in 2007 – but the military in recent months decided it needed more.
> 
> ...



More on link


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2010)

From an amendment to the bid documents, obtained by Milnet.ca  :


> .... The estimated budget for the requirement, for the initial contract period of 1 April 2010 to *31 July 2011*, inclusive, is approximately $10M to $12M. As stated in the RFP, services will be  required from 1 May 2010 to 31 July 2011, but the Contract will be dated 1 April 2010 ....


I've highlighted in yellow the date current planners and purchasing folks have been told that Canadian troops will no longer need IED- and mine-sniffing poochie support.

_A tiny bit more here._


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Jan 2010)

In light of use by the taliban of wooden cased IED's DND might want to keep the pooches in theater as long as a Canadian soldier or civvie goes outside the wire.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2010)

....not one man, two poochies - this from attached bid document obtained by MILNEWS.ca for MILNET.ca:


> Q1. “Regarding the composition of the teams, historically on all of our tasks the teams have
> comprised of one handler and two dogs. Whilst I am aware of the caveat stating, “one handler
> one dog,” in the RFP document, we have generally found, particularly in extreme conditions that
> an EDD can retain its focus for up to 45 minutes to an hour and thereafter the drive of the animal
> ...


----------

